
Zoom deploys its core videoconferencing service on Oracle Cloud - jedberg
https://www.zdnet.com/article/zoom-deploys-its-core-videoconferencing-service-on-oracle-cloud/
======
jedberg
Oracle must have cut them one heck of a deal.

~~~
lowdose
If Zoom gets all cloud services forever free, it is still a bargain for
Oracle.

First time in decades Larry can actually claim a legit cutting edge operation
runs on Oracle.

